

5 Website Optimization Tips to Increase Page Speed - hommiho
http://statsgram.com/blog/5-website-optimization-tips-to-increase-page-speed

======
vnorby
I would be extremely cautious about #1 (replacing PNGs with CSS3 transforms
and drop shadows). Your page load time may decrease but your website
performance will suffer. For example, when we swapped out CSS3 box-shadows for
repeating PNGs with the same color gradients/transparency, the scrolling
performance on our page increased dramatically. I would also say from a design
perspective, the 2nd Book of Mormon browser-rendered transform looks
significantly worse. The edges are not being anti-aliased.

------
twiceaday
My #1 Website Optimization tip is to use mod_pagespeed:
<https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/mod>

------
gwern
Seems redundant with browser plugins like YSlow or PageSpeed which analyze
your page loads.

